# ClonOS distrowatch review



## Oko (Oct 4, 2017)

https://distrowatch.com/weekly-mobile.php?issue=20171002#clonos


----------



## scottro (Oct 4, 2017)

I got the impression it's more like clearos, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ClearOS a CentOS/RHEL based thing that makes it easier to set up various types of servers.  But, not having tried it, I'm not sure.  Interesting concept.
My feeling is that the more successful projects are based on FreeBSD, the easier it becomes to get hardware and software support from vendors.  My vague and completely subjective feeling is that, while RedHat did so much for the enterprise, it was Ubuntu's Linux for Humans as they called it, that really made far more popular, getting it into the mainstream.   Though based on vague memory, it seems to me that vendors (of both hardware and software) began paying more attention to Linux support after Ubuntu got some popularity.   

So, I wish cloneos every success. The more popular it becomes, the more likely that our hardware and software will work on FreeBSD out of the box.


----------



## Oko (Oct 4, 2017)

scottro said:


> So, I wish cloneos every success.


The author of the ClonOS is Russian developer Ole who is lurking here.


----------



## scottro (Oct 4, 2017)

There's a pun here somewhere. (Ole in Spanish is a cheer),  but I'm too ill to think of a clever one. Regardless, I still wish them success.


----------



## Ole (Oct 6, 2017)

Good review but very premature ;-)  Still a lot of work.



gpatrick said:


> ClonOS seems to be an attempt to emulate SmartOS and Project FiFo which is a Cloud Management and Orchestration System for SmartOS.



You are right, one of the tools that I use on my main job is *Joyent Triton* based on SmartOS. I really hope that someday in this series: *OpenStack, OpenNebula, Proxmox*, *oVirt* ... (and other tons of Linux-based) we can put *ClonOS* and *FreeBSD*.



scottro said:


> There's a pun here somewhere. (Ole in Spanish is a cheer),  but I'm too ill to think of a clever one. Regardless, I still wish them success.



Thanks! I hope you are well ;-)


----------



## scottro (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## fred974 (Oct 9, 2017)

I curently successfully run over 20 jails on CBSD and I cannot wait see that web interface in action as it will make my life a lot easier


----------



## sko (Oct 10, 2017)

Ole said:


> gpatrick said:
> 
> 
> > ClonOS seems to be an attempt to emulate SmartOS and Project FiFo which is a Cloud Management and Orchestration System for SmartOS.
> ...



I just read that project FiFo is now also available for FreeBSD [1]

They ported the vmadm tool to FreeBSD; added jails support to it as well as lx-jails and also ported bhyve to smartOS! Haven't looked that far into it yet, but it seems at some point it might be possible to deploy (LX)-jails, (LX)-zones, KVM- or bhyve VMs on a mixed infrastructure of smartOS and FreeBSD nodes using unified tools, a unified orchestration frontend and a single API. Essentially such a cluster would look and feel like a hypervisor that can deploy just about anything in jails or zones (both LX-branded if needed), KVM or bhyve - that would be absolutely amazing.

Although the mandatory cluster-FS (LeoFS) is a showstopper for me in our (very) small-scale deployment of FreeBSD and smartOS, I'm really excited about the unified tools and the overall cross-pollination that came/comes out of this project. This will definitely ease managing a mixed environment, e.g. by using the same ansible playbooks for jails and zones, and increases flexibility of both platforms even further!


Regarding SmartOS: I just discovered Danube Cloud [2] a few days ago. It also provides a fully-fledged Orchestration System to smartOS, including Zabbix for monitoring. It uses local ZFS storage on the nodes instead of a cluster FS, so it should be interesting even for very small or single-node deployments.


[1] https://blog.project-fifo.net/project-fifo-0-9-3-release-hello-freebsd/
[2] https://danubecloud.org/


----------

